# plastering / roofing work?



## foggy1981 (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi i am currently living in the uk and im wanting to move and work in america does anyone know where to look for work or how to go about this in anyway ?. i have my own plastering roofing and building company here in england but ive always wanted to move to america i now think the time is right any info would be greatfull thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Moving to the US is very much dependent on your finding employment and an employer ready and willing to sponsor your visa application. This normally means you need a "professional" job that requires (at a minimum) a 4 year university degree.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

I do not want to rain on your parade just give you some food for thought. Aside from the visa issue - you need a contractor's license and your specific licenses. You have neither crew, equipment, suppliers, contacts, customers, insurance/bonds and contruction is not what it is in the UK. I just watched a crew felt and shingle a 4500 sqf single story house in 100F+ in a day.
Please read up a bit on visa requirements. Stickies at the beginning of the US forum are userfriendly. 
Why the US? What do you think will a move do for you and your family? Again - visa issues aside.


----------



## kimo (Feb 12, 2011)

foggy1981 said:


> Hi i am currently living in the uk and im wanting to move and work in america does anyone know where to look for work or how to go about this in anyway ?. i have my own plastering roofing and building company here in england but ive always wanted to move to america i now think the time is right any info would be greatfull thanks


I noticed you have the exact same post on the Canada, Australia, New Zealand, Italy and Spain forum, the only thing you changed was the country you "always wanted to move to". Why should anyone to think you are serious?


----------

